# The Rod Glove Winner- Bubba



## Jim (Jul 13, 2010)

Random.org chose #1 from a choice of 1-53. That Makes Bubba the winner!

These things rock! Who wants one? Here is your chance to win a very rare TinBoats.net branded Rod glove. 8) These will fit any baitcasting rod up to 7 feet long. Winner will get a choice of Red, Yellow, or Patriot. :USA1: 

What is a rod glove? It is the coolest way to protect, organize, and keep your rods tangle free. TANGLE FREE! :LOL2: 

*Contest starts now and Ends July 23, 2010*. All you need to do is reply with "IN" and I will use Random.org to pick the winning number.

Contest is open to all members(and Mods) who have made at least 20 posts.

Website: https://www.therodglove.com/ Check'em out!

*WINNER MUST PM ME WITH MAILING INFO BY END OF DAY JULY 25, 2010 OR YOU LOSE OUT.*

Disclaimer: All rules and contests can change because.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 13, 2010)

IN!


----------



## norshor (Jul 13, 2010)

In!!


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jul 13, 2010)

"IN"


----------



## cali27 (Jul 14, 2010)

In


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jul 14, 2010)

I am in. That is awesome Jim!


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN.

These the same material as the Stick Jackets?


----------



## weezer71 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 14, 2010)

*IN*


----------



## perchin (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 14, 2010)

"IN"


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 14, 2010)

In


----------



## FishingBuds (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## redbug (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## Brine (Jul 14, 2010)

eyun


----------



## russ010 (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 14, 2010)

in





Those are awesome.. I lost 3 due to wind a couple weeks back... I'm still pretty torn up about it


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 14, 2010)

In


----------



## mangelcc (Jul 14, 2010)

IN !!


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 14, 2010)

in


----------



## po1 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## njTom (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## cavman138 (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## poolie (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Jul 14, 2010)

:twisted: IN!!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 14, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 14, 2010)

In.


----------



## tincansailor (Jul 15, 2010)

IN


----------



## gunny146 (Jul 15, 2010)

IN, thanks Jim


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 15, 2010)

IN


----------



## BassNBob (Jul 15, 2010)

in


----------



## koulaid (Jul 16, 2010)

in


----------



## robr3004 (Jul 16, 2010)

In


----------



## countryboy210 (Jul 17, 2010)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Jul 17, 2010)

IN


----------



## free jonboat (Jul 17, 2010)

IN


----------



## Workdawg (Jul 18, 2010)

In


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jul 19, 2010)

[-o< IN [-o<


----------



## Hooky1420 (Jul 19, 2010)

IN, of course!


----------



## MassFisherman (Jul 20, 2010)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 20, 2010)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 20, 2010)

IN


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

in


----------



## bluegillfisher (Jul 21, 2010)

in


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 21, 2010)

in


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 24, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## hossthehermit (Jul 24, 2010)

Well?????????????????????


----------



## Jim (Jul 24, 2010)

Random.org chose #1 from 1-53. That makes Bubba the winner. 

Congrats man! =D>


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats, Bubba. =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 24, 2010)

Congrats Bubba =D>


----------



## Bubba (Jul 24, 2010)

WOOT! Wow, Thanks Jim! I didn't expect that! I reckon i'll take the yellow one! Thanks again! :beer:


----------

